# New Orleans and New Dogs



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I just got back from New Orleans with two dogs instead of one as we had planned. 

I ended up getting another Catahoula pup and I am calling him Ruger. He is out of some really strong working stock so hopefully he will pan out. He is a touch shy now because he hasn't been exposed to much yet and he is 4 months old but he comes more into himself every day. I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm Looking forward to pictures of your pup.
8)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is nice to hear. Just remember that your new dogs are not your old one. Don't fall into the trap of being disappointed when your new pup doesn't behave like your old partner did. I did that for years comparing dogs to my first one until I finally realized that my other dogs were just as good (or even better than Jack) but in different ways.


----------



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

Here he is Rivers Runs Ruger


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> This is nice to hear. Just remember that your new dogs are not your old one. Don't fall into the trap of being disappointed when your new pup doesn't behave like your old partner did. I did that for years comparing dogs to my first one until I finally realized that my other dogs were just as good (or even better than Jack) but in different ways.


this is spot-on advice to heed! i bought a Staffy/AmStaff pup three years after having to put down my APBT female for medical reasons just shy of her third birthday and i soon realized that what i really wanted was not a new dog but my dead dog back with me. it REALLY impaired my ability to bond with the fantastic new pup i had right in front of me--i ended up re-homing her, in order to provide her with the full amount of love and appreciation she deserved. it taught me a resounding lesson, but the pup paid the cost in multiple homes...luckily she never missed a step and absolutely blossomed in the final home with two little boys and going to work with the husband everyday. none the less, you must embrace the puppy for who it is, not for the sake of the memories you hold from the past.
good luck with your raucous little pup!


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats. One of my favorite dogs I have owned was a Catahoula. He was a super working cattle dog.


----------



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys. I have gone into this with the mindset that Ruger is not nor will he ever be Jager. I am holding him to his own set of standards. Luckily for me Ruger is so different from Jager in many ways. He seems like he is smart and will have lots of drive like Jager and a killer nose...but that is really it. Ruger is a "harder' dog and it takes a whole different attitude from me when working with him. 

I truly hope this pup will work out for SAR work and enjoy it like Jager did, but if he doesn't then I am ready to do something else with him like Blood trailing or Comp OB and maybe even cow work who knows.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

one of my favorite field dogs ,, toughness and tenacity for days .. best of luck with him


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> This is nice to hear. Just remember that your new dogs are not your old one. Don't fall into the trap of being disappointed when your new pup doesn't behave like your old partner did. I did that for years comparing dogs to my first one until I finally realized that my other dogs were just as good (or even better than Jack) but in different ways.


*Hi, that tenet was drilled into all the returning trainers when I was on class to be matched with Leader Dog Patriot. After Leader Dog Sequoia's early retirement. Since my life was, literally, in the paws of LD Patriot I learned it and took it to heart instantly when I first clipped my leash to his collar. *


----------



## John Masters (Mar 17, 2014)

So I have been gone for awhile but I wanted to give an update on Ruger. Ruger is doing fantastic so far. I have unfortunately been slammed with work and other obligations and I have not gotten to do as much training as I would like. Thanks goodness he has a strong drive and a great mind. 

We are working some aged tracks now and also doing some work where he has to find the track on his own. We have worked one track that went way too far for where we are at in training now but Ruger held in and worked hard. Ruger still has lots and lots to work on. The fresh smell of bears is one of the things we really need to get ok with (he really hates bears). I am confident in him though and I look forward to more work and more progress with him.

These pictures go from newest to oldest.


----------

